# LGT 145 engine rebuild dilemma?



## fordyford (Dec 25, 2011)

My K321 block has been at the rebuilder's since last summer, waiting on parts from Kohler. After bits and pieces trickled in, Kohler says that the .020 piston is no longer available! What are your opinions to my options, as I see them ?

1. Buy the OE piston online, but $200 for a piston and rings is fubar!!!

2. Buy Sten. How does their quality compare to OE Kohler? My engine guy doesn't like them. Maybe Sten piston with Kohler rings?

3. Buy the new style Mahle piston and rings, and have Miller Performance modify the rod.

4. Cut my losses, and repower with something else.

This has become a big PITA, I and need to get the engine done and the tractor back together. Solid advice appreciated with thanks in advance!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've never had a problem with the Stens pistons. I've used them in several different makes of engines.


----------



## blacktruck (Feb 16, 2015)

*Seen it too.*



fordyford said:


> My K321 block has been at the rebuilder's since last summer, waiting on parts from Kohler. After bits and pieces trickled in, Kohler says that the .020 piston is no longer available! What are your opinions to my options, as I see them ?
> 
> 1. Buy the OE piston online, but $200 for a piston and rings is fubar!!!
> 
> ...


I've seen this too. Not sure why but it seems the small engines like this are way to expensive to comparatively speaking to overhaul. I've got a similar choice on one of mine to make. I was kinda thinking of finding an entire used engine instead of overhauling mine.


----------



## fordyford (Dec 25, 2011)

Finally settled on a Stens piston and Kohler rings. Long block is assembled, and I need to get it back in the tractor before Spring.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

My K301 threw a rod,in December,and scored the crank .
Can't afford $300+ for a new one,so I'm swapping out the engine.


----------

